

A Visit to the Louvre - acheron
http://blogs.herald.com/dave_barrys_blog/2015/06/update-from-france.html

======
therobot24
My wife and i visited the louvre years ago on a cliché backpacking trip
through europe after our first year at college. My wife being an art/design
major had just finished her art history courses and was an excellent tour
guide because of it. Of course the more famous works were crowded, but there
is seriously sooo much to see in the museum that it's not nearly as annoying
as the post is making it out to be.

